# deeded owner reservations



## itradehilton (Feb 14, 2020)

As a deeded owner at Diamond's Lake Tahoe resort I called at the 12 month mark and can't get any reservations. they say they are sold out do to higher level users making reservations up to two years out. This is two years in a row that I have not been able to get the reservation I wanted when calling exactly 12 months in advance. Do others deeded owners have this problem too? Feeling frustrated and thinking of giving up and turning back the deed to Diamond.


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 15, 2020)

When are you trying to book for? I was even looking for something this summer there, and they're all booked up even for renters.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 15, 2020)

Feb of 2021


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 16, 2020)

itradehilton said:


> As a deeded owner at Diamond's Lake Tahoe resort I called at the 12 month mark and can't get any reservations. they say they are sold out do to higher level users making reservations up to two years out. This is two years in a row that I have not been able to get the reservation I wanted when calling exactly 12 months in advance. Do others deeded owners have this problem too? Feeling frustrated and thinking of giving up and turning back the deed to Diamond.



As a deeded owner, you should not be competing with points owners for reservations as they pulling from different inventories of units. You should only be competing with other deeded owners. Are there higher levels of deeded owners? If so, they would have been there prior to Diamond Resorts. I would inquire about what these higher level memberships are.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 19, 2020)

The only priority I know of for deeded owners is when you're booking multiple weeks, you get priority. If somebody booked 4 weeks for 1/15/2021, the 2 weeks in February would be not available.  I've run into that problem because so many of the deeded owners at the Point at Poipu have multiple weeks. Also be aware that you have to call the very minute the office opens. Most owners are used to doing that.


----------



## youppi (Feb 21, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> As a deeded owner, you should not be competing with points owners for reservations as they pulling from different inventories of units. You should only be competing with other deeded owners. Are there higher levels of deeded owners? If so, they would have been there prior to Diamond Resorts. I would inquire about what these higher level memberships are.


If deeded weeks are float then DRI control which weeks they assign to each inventory (points and deeded weeks). If they put almost all the ski weeks and the summer weeks in both US and CA Collections (Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort is in those 2 Collections) and leave almost only mud weeks to deeded weeks owners then this may explain why there is no inventory for Feb 2021 at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort for deeded owners.
Hi Collection members have access to the CA Collection inventory at 13 months . So, I looked for Feb 2021 using my HI points and there is availability for the entire month in all unit size/category in the CA Collection (no idea for US Collection).


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks, they final called back and we got a 1bdr for the week we wanted. Now I have to try again to get the studio half of our unit.


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 5, 2020)

youppi said:


> If deeded weeks are float then DRI control which weeks they assign to each inventory (points and deeded weeks). If they put almost all the ski weeks and the summer weeks in both US and CA Collections (Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort is in those 2 Collections) and leave almost only mud weeks to deeded weeks owners then this may explain why there is no inventory for Feb 2021 at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort for deeded owners.
> Hi Collection members have access to the CA Collection inventory at 13 months . So, I looked for Feb 2021 using my HI points and there is availability for the entire month in all unit size/category in the CA Collection (no idea for US Collection).


I realize OP was asking about deeded owners at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort; however, as a deeded week owner at Sedona Summit I see 151 units (39 2BR) available within DX for Feb 2021. Just 2 days ago, I was able to exchange into a 2BR unit December 27 - January 3.  We're happy.


itradehilton said:


> Thanks, they final called back and we got a 1bdr for the week we wanted. Now I have to try again to get the studio half of our unit.


Did you get the studio?  I find it interesting that there are so many Feb 2021 weeks available in DX, but you couldn't schedule a 2BR 12 months out at your home resort.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not part of any collection, have deeded weeks 'pledged' to The Club.  I see availability in every unit size all of Feb 2021.  In my opinion, they're messing with deed week inventory/quotas to their advantage with the goal of forcing you to convert to points.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 7, 2020)

DRIless said:


> I'm not part of any collection, have deeded weeks 'pledged' to The Club.  I see availability in every unit size all of Feb 2021.  In my opinion, they're messing with deed week inventory/quotas to their advantage with the goal of forcing you to convert to points.



Deeded weeks, and weeks from points are from different inventories. The DEX weeks can include, Club Select weeks, Club Combo weeks, and/or unsold developer weeks.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 7, 2020)

DRIless said:


> I'm not part of any collection, have deeded weeks 'pledged' to The Club.  I see availability in every unit size all of Feb 2021.  In my opinion, they're messing with deed week inventory/quotas to their advantage with the goal of forcing you to convert to points.





csalter2 said:


> Deeded weeks, and weeks from points are from different inventories. The DEX weeks can include, Club Select weeks, Club Combo weeks, and/or unsold developer weeks.


In my opinion, they're messing with deeded week inventory/quotas to their advantage with the goal of forcing you to convert to points.  If it's a deeded floating week, what's to keep DRI from reserving all the best weeks of any season for their own purposes?  If it's a fixed week who audits them on their 'different' inventories??


----------

